# Fissidens Fontanus



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

Anyone here growing this?

If so, in what conditions have you gotten it to thrive?

I've always loved the look of this moss, with its tiny leaves. Most of the other mosses look, well, fuzzy? This one looks like it just has small leaves.

Found these on the google:


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I am growing it. Seems a bit slow but it is an easy moss. Likes to anchor itself first then grows a bit faster. I like to tie it to rocks. After a month it is attached.


----------



## MoldyMayo (May 18, 2015)

I've had some decent success with fissidens in my 40B. The tank is mostly a Crystal Red Shrimp tank, so I've been using RO @ 6.8 pH, 2 KH, 5 GH, 72-78 F. If you want any decent growth, I would suggest injecting CO2. I've also been doing a very light version of PPS.

Don't mind the HC carpet coming up, I'm about to harvest it haha


----------



## SilentlyAudible (Nov 9, 2017)

Does it require CO2?


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

No it doesn't require co2


----------



## MoldyMayo (May 18, 2015)

SilentlyAudible said:


> Does it require CO2?


No it doesn't require it, like most mosses they are slow growers. However, mostly all plants benefit from injecting CO2 including fissidens.


----------



## devilduck (Sep 7, 2012)

I can't make it stop growing in my 7g cube. I end up pulling a bunch out and tossing them monthly.


----------



## mscotty12321 (Jan 31, 2015)

devilduck said:


> I can't make it stop growing in my 7g cube. I end up pulling a bunch out and tossing them monthly.


Depending on your location, I would be willing to intercept some when you toss it.


----------



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

mscotty12321 said:


> Depending on your location, I would be willing to intercept some when you toss it.


I'd also like to give it a try. I love the way it looks.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I will be redoing my 7 gallon Finnex tank and this would be a good moss for that tank. I would also take a small portion of fissidens and grow it out.


----------



## ShermanGirl (Feb 6, 2010)

Please don't toss it....I love it too. I'm starting anew and would love some also, it is unique. Hope to be at tomorrow's meeting.

Terri


----------



## MoldyMayo (May 18, 2015)

ShermanGirl said:


> Please don't toss it....I love it too. I'm starting anew and would love some also, it is unique. Hope to be at tomorrow's meeting.
> 
> Terri


Did you get any fissidens at the meeting today? I brought two portions of it but I don't know who got them.


----------

